# iphone FM transmitter



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone know of any good iphone FM Transmitter, I picked up a wicked one on Saturday from Canadian Tire, _Digipower iPod Navigator_ they had a 2 day Door Crasher on this one..(pic below on left)

link to:
Canadian Tire

Regular price 39.99 for $10.00 it works great with my Video iPod, the sound quality is amazing, deep base and good highs. I remember 3-4 years ago, I was using Griffin iTrip and you would have to put the volume high on your ipod to get alright sound from the radio, the base still would not be deep, now the Digipower is amazing, I tried it in my X5.

Also I love the way it holds the ipod and would be great if the iphone would work cause just the way it holds the phone is great..

It charges the iphone but when you play a song, the iphone plays it through it's speakers. Now I've tried the iphone on the Bose Sound Dock, the Harmon Kardon Dock and various others, it works, when connected the same way. 

My brother has ordered the Monster FM transmitter (pic below on right) which connects through the earphone jack, its in transit. Don't know if that will work.

So know I'm inbetween keeping my old 30 GB Video ipod in the bimmer with the Digipower iPod Navigator or selling it and try to get a working iphone FM transmitter but even if the Monster one works its a different type it doesn't cadle the phone like the Digipower one does...Amazon.com: Monster iCarPlay Wireless FM Transmitter/Charger for iPod: Electronics...


----------



## LauraMi (Jan 30, 2009)

You may want to check this one out, I bought this around xmas and its great, my friends liked it too so we ordered a few from the company and they gave me a coupon code (holiday) not sure it works anymore but it was $10 off carkit.

Canada Drive Safe (just click on the iphone carkit)

ps, i had that belkin one and the monster version, but this is much better, those other ones are just sitting collecting dust now haha

Good Luck!
Laura.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Cdn Tire has a new version of the FM transmitter you have that works with the iPhone 3G. I picked one up as I had the older model like you and can report the new version works perfectly...and in typical CT fashion its often on sale


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

I just bought an AutoPilot not too long ago. I must say I'm really pleased with it. It's a little expensive, but you get what you pay for. Once you find a good station, which is made easy by the auto scan, it plays clear as day. No static, no interference, just music.

If I were to ever lose mine or break mine I would with no hesitation buy another AutoPilot.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm sure the more expensive ones works well...but honestly the cheap Cdn Tire model works perfectly as well...and on sale is really cheap! I haven't tested the new version but on the older one i've had the car in front of me tune into the station while driving down the highway!


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 2 of the Canadian Tire transmitters and they really do work well. The transmission is very clear. A great find for $10.


----------



## JaneBee1000 (Jun 5, 2009)

LauraMi said:


> You may want to check this one out, I bought this around xmas and its great, my friends liked it too so we ordered a few from the company and they gave me a coupon code (holiday) not sure it works anymore but it was $10 off carkit.
> 
> Canada Drive Safe (just click on the iphone carkit)
> 
> ...



Hi Laura. I think you're talking about the same company that I got mine from. And yeah. you are (just had to re-check)...The promo code is still valid. Here's the link 
coupon code: holiday

Canada Drive Safe - iPhone COMPLETE Hands-Free & FM Transmitter

BTW...Been using it everyday since I got it a couple of months ago and it's been working great. 

regards,
JaneBee.


----------



## JaneBee1000 (Jun 5, 2009)

LauraMi said:


> You may want to check this one out, I bought this around xmas and its great, my friends liked it too so we ordered a few from the company and they gave me a coupon code (holiday) not sure it works anymore but it was $10 off carkit.
> 
> Canada Drive Safe (just click on the iphone carkit)
> 
> ...


Hi Laura...I had to re-check my product to make sure it was the right one. And yes. I just got the same Canada Drive Safe product a month ago and yes, the coupon is still valid!


----------



## canuck14 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Canada Drive Safe fm transmitter*

Does anyone know if the Canada Drive Safe fm transmitter iphone holder unit is big enough to accommodate a 'tuffskin' iphone cover, or does the iphone need to be completely bare to fit in it?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

If you have a cassette deck, you can use a headphone jack to cassette adapter and you won't be sacrificing volume or low end as is sometimes the case with the FM transmitters. I also use this for phone calls, where the other person's voice now come through my car stereo speakers. The mic on the phone itself still picks up my voice just fine.


----------



## ailsa (Nov 26, 2009)

Well. I have use this iphone FM transmitter. I agree with Andrew Pratt, yeah, the more expensive ones works well, but the cheap one also work well. My iphone FM transmitter is a cheap one and it works perfectly as well.


----------

